# Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Haven't been on this forum for a long time. Little Miss Maggie May (Fluffy Paws) is 6 years old now. She has been a happy healthy girl until last week when she was diagnosed with a terrible blood disease that is commonly seen in cocker spaniels (although I had never heard about it until now) Maggie has Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia and Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia. Basically it means her immune system is destroying her platelets and red blood cells. We have a long road ahead of us. There is no cure. The best we can hope for is remission.


----------

